# Wondering who is going to want some scrooms when I pick my first 25lbs.?



## buckthornman (May 16, 2013)

Gonna be selling this year. I predict in 7 days. Central MN


----------



## meghanleigh024 (May 18, 2013)

If I don't find any myself I might have to take you up on that offer!


----------



## buckthornman (May 16, 2013)

I think people as yourself will find them. But some people work alot.Or don't have time and sometimes timing is everything! I will be putting my phone number out on Friday the 24th. Should be the first real pick. Gonna be charging at least $20 a lb to start. Shipping will be negotiable and only 24hr shipping. Thanks for replying and good luck. And remember if your not in the buckthorn you ain't looking hard enough. Tip of the day!


----------

